
Update on the April 5th, 2017 Outage - misframer
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/update-on-the-april-5th-2017-outage/
======
salesguy222
DigitalOcean are good people for sharing this. They provide a good service and
good price point.

It's funny how this outage was similar to Amazon's a month or so ago.
Automated playbooks with high user credentials have been a bit of a problem
lately!!

------
fideloper
At least their backups worked! Still up to human error though. Hard to get
around human error.

~~~
legedemon
No, it's not that hard. It's more about getting the priorities right.

The developer and production environments should be separated at a deep
network level making it very very difficult for anything (rogue script, rogue
admin, etc) to access production environment accidentally.

